# A class windscreen



## al3674 (Mar 29, 2008)

Hello to one and all...

Has anybody any recent experience of replacing a windscreen in an A class with regards to cost. I am currently scouring for a replacement insurance company and do not want to leave myself with a hefty bill should the need arise to replace the windscreen. One company has qouted me a maximum glass claim of £2000 and i wonder if this is enough?

The hymer in question is an s555 on a '92 plate (mercedes 310 base i think)

Many thanks for your time

Allan


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi Allan,

Pete Hambilton's your man and he can be found HERE

He keeps Hymer A-class windscreens in stock and told me he gets the local windscreen boy to fit them.

He is based in Preston.

HTH

David


----------



## marco_b (Jul 18, 2008)

The windscreen on my 1993 B544 developed a crack after being hit by a stone earlier this year. I forget who the glass contracters were, but they were sent out by the Caravan Club insurance people. Took a couple of days to source the glass but they replaced it with no questions asked. I had to pay a £50 excess as I remember. Not bad when apparently the retail cost of the glass is about £2200.... !


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

It's spooky that this issue has been posted now. 

I asked myself the same question last October when Comfort quoted me less to renew my insurance with a similar policy, except that they put a £2000 max on the windscreen....... and that is the main reason why I didn't switch, staying with my current insurer.

As it happens, earlier this summer I was unfortunate to pick up a stone chip which developed into several cracks on the new style, bonded, Hymer windscreen (with three wiper arms that project through holes in the glass).

The Insurers appointed their contracted agent to replace the screen who needed about a month to source it (via a specialist glass provider...... who bought it from Hymer.... shipped on a pallet from Germany) and to carry out the work. I saw the invoice for the glass alone which was just under £1500. The bill hadn't been finalised but was estimated to be over £2k.

It might have been cheaper if the work had been carried out by a motorhome savy company like Peter Hambilton, but I suspect that larger Insurance Companies are contracted to windscreen specialists, as opposed to motorhome specialists.

If you are insuring any A Class that will require a non standard screen, then I reckon a £2k limit is a bit of a gamble.

Barry


----------



## al3674 (Mar 29, 2008)

*Windscreen*

Thanks for all replies folks. I phoned Hambiltons and they quoted me a price in the region of £750 for the screen plus fitting which is a great deal less than i was expecting!

They do indeed have a local firm to fit them which was around the £150 mark so not too bad all in.

Once again, thanks for all the replies
Allan


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Choose RAC windscreen fitting service rather than any other - they take pride in their work ! also make sure you have a NEW rubber surround fitted & not try to re-fit the old one . . it'll only leak as it will have stretched.


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

A word of caution, our 2007 A class has a bonded windscreen which has three stress fractures, all within the bonded area at the bottom of the screen (and therefore not dangerous, leaking or illegal). Peter Hambilton told me that they couldn't replace bonded screens and very few people would be able to. Apparently they have to cure for 48 hours after fitting (indoors?) and apart from the cost of the screen, at least £2000, fitting would be expensive.

Fortunately, if I should ever need to claim on my insurance, Safeguard gives us unlimited windscreen cover with a £50 excess.

Peter


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

our (A Class) windscreen cover is unlimited, with a £50 excess if we used the approved repairer, £100 using others. This is with CCC (equity red star)


----------

